# NFs - What are you most drawn to in life?



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

People who do things with 'passion' and 'conviction.' It amazes me how dedicated people can be when they love what they're doing and do it for a greater cause. I wanna join the boat!

What else do I find inspiring? I know this sounds simplistic- but- looking out into the dark sky and wondering how small we are in this universe, yet we still have meaning, we have stories to tell, generations of history, culture.. music.. it's like where did we all come from?

And to be able to enjoy the gift of art, beauty? To me- knowing that we have some kind of purpose here, whether it may be big or small, feels like a woof of fresh air.. Not knowing what's going to happen next, but knowing that we'll make it out okay no matter what and life goes on? I think these things inspire me as well.. To many others to list, but the feeling is like being born all over again. It's weird. Like every second is wonderment and awe, something to learn from.. heeeheyah


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

The unknown and the unexplored - curiosity keeps me going, hopefully I won't end up like that one cat xD


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Helping others. But that doesn't pay the bills, so I have to do something else.

On a different note, nature (like mountains) are amazing.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

jasonm said:


> A certain Art, a social movement, helping others, a career, a particular inspirational person, aid work, academics, history, current events, personal growth, a new life path, INFPs (hehe). . . stories of vampires?
> 
> What are the things you feel most drawn to in life?


1. helping others (motivated by my faith in God)
2. aesthetics - I love seeing beauty in beaches/mountains/gardens etc
3. speakers who use metaphors, life experiences & clever humour to illustrate their points.
4. fashion, bling...:tongue: 
5. Art
6. Music
7. People who are a bit broken (actually they are drawn to me, perhaps because I appear stable and able to help them).


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

1) Positive things (comedy, spirituality, kindness, love, altruism)

2) People who are inspirational, funny, charming, insightful, mature, wise.

3) Beautiful scenery and places

4) Books, dramas, cartoons, music, and movies that involve those top three things.


----------

